
Twitter's failwhale is from iStockphoto - joshwa
http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/animals/animal-backgrounds/4611821-lifting-a-dreamer.php?id=4611821
======
bomberstudios
Guess what? The broken robot:
[http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/illustrations-
vector...](http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/illustrations-
vectors/vector-cartoons/4415113-super-natural-fizz.php?id=4415113) and home
page illustration: <http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup.php?id=4237042>
are also stock images.

------
ComputerGuru
Is it?

 _Uploaded On: 2007-11-04_

I'm pretty sure the fail whale was around before Nov. 2007?

~~~
Tichy
Maybe that's finally a promising money-making scheme for Twitter? I think the
fail whale could outlive Twitter.

~~~
donal
I think they just liked the picture and they didn't get exclusive rights to
it.

[http://www.yiyinglu.com/sc/illustration/personal-
illustratio...](http://www.yiyinglu.com/sc/illustration/personal-
illustrations)

